# Sensitive skin and eo's and fragrances



## teresa (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello, I always seem to have to make everything unscented for my home since we are sensitive. Has anyone found an alternative to give some kind of scent to the product. In creams or lotions= I am sick of the raw shea butter and coconut scent.. I have used Lavender eo's and Chamomile but thought maybe someone had some ideas of what they use and don't bother their sensitive skin? Thanks..


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2016)

I would think that frankincense and myrrh would be good EOs for skin.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 1, 2016)

For making lotions I think that things like rose water like orange blossom water could be used for scent. 

You mentioned raw shea butter. How about cocoa butter?


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tea tree, Frankincense, Lavender? I'd stay away from spices as they tend to irritate the skin. Check on the EO use thread too.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=271


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 1, 2016)

My aunt has very sensitive skin, yet has no problems with my clove soap. My approach would probably be to go to Camden Grey or someplace with good EO prices and order 1 oz of a bunch of EOs. Do some research on usage rates and try each in a small batch of soap and a small batch of lotion. 

Not sure where you are located, but Majestic Mountain Sage (www.thesage.com) is located in Utah and they have a deal called the Amazing Dozen:
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/EssentialOils.html

Free shipping 1 one dozen 1-oz bottles - can be EO, FO, Flavor oil - anything that comes in a 1 oz bottle.

Their hydrosols and extracts might also be a good option for lotions.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 1, 2016)

And you are sure it is the fragrance oils. I have severe allergies in the form of Eczema and synthetic fo's are much safer for me, but we are all different. My severely asthmatic daughter has problems with both if the fragrance is to high. Litsea is a lovely eo that can be mixed with pathcouli, lavender, peppermint and many more. If you like anise (licorice) it is nice as a mixer


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 1, 2016)

My hubby has a stated preference for unscented things, and gets contact dermatitis with commercial laundry detergent and soaps. But he does love his patchouli body soap and eucalyptus/mint/menthol shaving soap.


----------



## teresa (Apr 2, 2016)

Such great responses... I appreciate everyone's help so much. I actually notice with both EO's and Fragrance oils sensitive skin. >Not so much in soap. My Son is asthmatic so i am always doing unscented as he deals with the eczema so I was really hoping for something that we just don't have to do unscented all the time.. Coconut butter, coconut oil, and shea all have that scent. I don't mind it but sometimes it is just nauseating.. haha.. I guess we will do some testing.. Thanks everyone..


----------

